# Scandinavian businesses



## Angela Herodt (Jul 9, 2013)

Hi ,Im moving to Sicily within this year and would like to know if anyone knows of Scandinavian businesses ,except IKEA in Catania,in the area around Taormina? Are there any possibilities to work without speaking italian that well? Im a trained cook/caterer and have also worked with children with different problems. To be honest Im ready to do anything as long as i can support my self.im greatfull for any info u can give me,by the way Im from Sweden,living in Denmark,thanks


----------

